# Lovely showing weekend for my boy and girl..pics



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thought I'd share our weekend. Mom (that'd be me of course) spent the weekend working a show while the girlie girl got to show. We took Red to the show, the two of them are working at pre amoeba level this year, because Red is just beginning dressage training. So it's easy jumping and working hard dressage. He did lovely, was a sweet boy and tried his best. I, on the other hand, am still tired. We also did some fundraising for our 4H group, one of which was Pony Painters, we let the horses dip their muzzles in paint and paint on canvases, went over great, was so cute!
She had a FANTASTIC day, brought home four blues under a very honest and rather hard judge. She did a combined test of Intro A and 18 inch cross rails and then rode two dressage tests schooling only (it was a schooling show).
So...here are my photos. Girlie got the new pad for Easter, nothing like a teenager with a little personality to her gear - at least she let her purple hair fade back to gorgeous for the show. 
As always, clickable links

Red's painting


Jumping his little jump, but we compromised, and she cantered in between to get steering practice down pat.


Dunno, just like this one


The kid who used to CRY on the mounting block, because she was scared to get on, and loved it to much not to...getting advice from her coach and mentoring others now!


Durn tail, it's growing in hair and hates humidity, but love that red butt!


Nothing like a dressage rider!






Have I ever mentioned that this kid adores her horses? MOTHERS DAY is the next show...so have I ever mentioned that this mother adores her KIDS?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are these your children or your students? or both?
very nice shots and commentary.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

My child, sorry. (boy child is the horse, girl child is my Sarah) I'd never post photos of students online. She's my girl, and I get to be her teacher four days a week, and her mine four days a week, then we share Elizabeth THE teacher...who is our trainer.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Great job! They look like they are having a terrific time. Reading this made me remember that I showed the post/pics of your daughters first dressage show to my daughter (barely 10 at the time) and it inspired her so much that she did 2 dressage schooling shows last year! She is doing a few more this year and possibly a recognized show or two - she's having a great time. Thank you for posting and being such a great inspiration!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

That's awesome!! I will make sure to tell her. I always feel odd postin pics but seems it is a good thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

